# zeichnung bearbeiten



## McMushroom (13. Januar 2008)

heya alle

ich hab ne Bleistifft-Zeichnung gescanned, leider ist mir der Strich viel zu hell
kann mir einer sagen wie ich das hinkriege das es aussieht als hatte ich dicker aufgedrückt oder so

hab schon n paar Sachen probiert aber da wurde immer das Papier drumrum auch mit dunkel =/


----------



## ink (13. Januar 2008)

Moin
Willkommen 

1. Möglichkeit: Erstell ne neue Ebene und zeichne das einfach nach (da haste alle Möglichkeiten)
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/128666-links-photoshop-werkzeugspitzen-brushes.html
Da haste nen Link wenn du nicht mit den Standard Brushes auskommen willst 

2. Möglichkeit: Ansonsten kannst du den Kontrast erhöhen und den Hintergrund entfernen.

Peez


----------



## McMushroom (13. Januar 2008)

super das hat schonmal funktioniert (das 2.)
ich uppe mal das bild-vieleicht hat ja wer noch mehr verschläge
nich lachen is halt n bisschen thrashig aber ich find lustich
hmm najagut dann halt doch lachen^^


----------

